# How much money from Best Man to Bride/Groom



## JohnnieKippe (29 May 2006)

I am a best man this week. The couple have said they would like money. What do people think is an appropriate amount of money for the best man to give to the couple.


----------



## brodiebabe (29 May 2006)

Same as any guest, I would think.


----------



## wavelength (29 May 2006)

I’m not sure if it you would be expected to give the same as most guests but if so then about €150 - €200 would be the norm but maybe as best man you would be expected to give more, especially assuming as you are a best man you must be a close friend.


----------



## dools (30 May 2006)

I would say €150-€200 + gift. My h gave €200 plus a set of 4 John Rocha wine glasses

D


----------



## Ron Burgundy (31 May 2006)

i was best man for my mate year and got them matching raymond weil watches, a but over the top but i wanted to give them something special to remember the day.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (31 May 2006)

I would expect less from a best man.  After all, he's had to go on the stag weekend, and do a lot more on the wedding day than a wedding guest (our best man paid all the musicians/priest/alterboys etc. etc.).


----------



## ontour (31 May 2006)

if you are collecting the other guests envelopes on the day, "deduct" about 20% from each of them and put it in one big envelope from you... with a big enough crowd to the wedding you could give a large gift with minimal financial outlay for the envelope


----------



## RainyDay (31 May 2006)

terrysgirl33 said:
			
		

> (our best man paid all the musicians/priest/alterboys etc. etc.).


Out of his own pocket, or did you provide the funds?


----------



## wavelength (31 May 2006)

> After all, he's had to go on the stag weekend, and do a lot more on the wedding day than a wedding guest (our best man paid all the musicians/priest/alterboys etc. etc.).


I didnt realise the best man paid for so much in that case then maybe give less than a guest would or just give a gift that whether its expensive or not is a token and something they will remember.
If a best man paid for all that is suggested above I would not expect a present from him.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2006)

terrysgirl33 said:
			
		

> our best man paid all the musicians/priest/alterboys etc. etc..


Who does the "etc. etc." cover!?


----------



## rkeane (1 Jun 2006)

Wedding gifts are crazy these days.  I hate it when couples make a list or ask for cash.  I agree with giving something to the couple but being asked for something in particular is rude in my view.  Why can ti just give whatever I can afford and not sweat over it?  When I get married I'm going to let that part of the wedding be last of my concerns.  Let people give what they can.  If they dont want to give then dont.  Getting married is not about setting yourself up for the future or even for trying to make your money back on the meal.  Some people seem to lose the point.


----------



## HelloJed (1 Jun 2006)

My God, after what the best man does for the wedding - he's then gives 150-200 euros on top of that! That seems crazy to me. I'd go with 100 euros myself tops - and yep, I agree, it does my head in when I'm asked to give money instead of presents. It's like if I charged everyone 50 euros a head to attend my housewarming...you know, to recoup some of the costs of buying the place!  

(yep I'm cynical!)


----------



## terrysgirl33 (1 Jun 2006)

Sorry, I've forgotten all the details of the day (well, it was 9 years ago). 

We gave the best man a bundle of envelopes with names on them (band/priest/musicians, all the people who were paid on the day), money in them, and he dealt with all of that stuff (we had agreed prices with all these people beforehand).  It meant we could forget about doing the physical paying on the day and relax, it seemed to work very well!!  He also gathered up envelopes that people gave us, and spent the day being photographed or whatever with us, leaving his wife on her own (well, with other guests!!).  He did a great job, and now that I think of it, he didn't give us a gift for a good few years, until they sold their house.

If people asked what we wanted, we said money, but we enjoyed all the gifts we got, cash or otherwise.

Give what you can afford and want to give.


----------



## Joe Nonety (1 Jun 2006)

What's the standard payment for an altar boy - minimum wage?


----------



## bb12 (2 Jun 2006)

I love wedding lists! and if there isn't one I always give cash. It takes the headache out of shopping around and wondering if they're going like this, that etc...i wish everyone had a wedding list to choose from!


----------



## wavelength (2 Jun 2006)

I agree. I was recently invited to a wedding and had there not being a wedding list I would have found it very difficult to decide what to get. I still had the trouble of deciding how much to spend as I havent been to a wedding since I was a child and had no idea, but soon found out from asking around.


----------

